

Show HN: Word.Center – Generate made-up words to name your startup - kkamperschroer
http://word.center

======
kkamperschroer
This was a project I made in a little over 4 hours, from idea to finished
implementation, and finally purchasing the domain and setting up the hosting
on S3 (since it's entirely static).

Completely pointless, but it was fun to make.

~~~
_puk
Good effort!

Seem to have lost a few minutes clicking generate..

What's the sad smiley I keep getting?

~~~
kkamperschroer
I guess sad smiley isn't very explanatory. It happens when there are either no
consonants or no vowels selected. It's a dead simple algorithm that alternates
between the two.

I should have it ensure at least one vowel or consonant is provided when
clicking randomize, or give a popup.

Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
mnx
It often seems to put two vowels together, which works for "oo", but not
reaylly for "yy" or "ii"

~~~
kkamperschroer
That's definitely unexpected. The only case I would expect is "yy" since 'y'
is an option under both consonants and vowels.

I'll investigate. Thanks for pointing it out!

~~~
Zaephyr
Could you enhance the character slider to allow a user specified "recipe"?
Like a setting for the ratio of of vowels to consonants? That might reduce the
occurance of 'yy' like results.

Pretty cool project - thanks for posting!

~~~
kkamperschroer
I certainly could. I'll add it to my backlog. Thanks for your feedback.

------
gdocter
haha pretty cool

~~~
kkamperschroer
Thanks! I'm glad you like it. :)

